# Average price of spaying/neutering?



## Daenerys (May 17, 2010)

So, I was calling around to figure out how much it would cost to get my two buns speutered. The vet we take our dogs to directed us to another vet that does rabbits, and they say that to get Basil neutered it would be $300 and to get Genevieve spayed it would be $430. That seems a lot more than I originally thought.....anyone have any input onto if this is over priced or the average?


----------



## elrohwen (May 17, 2010)

My vet charges $400 for a neuter (and I'm assuming more for a spay). However, I live in a very expensive county near NYC, so I expected to pay a bit more. I think $400-ish is about as expensive as you'll find anywhere, so if you don't live in an especially expensive area you should call around and see if there are other rabbit vets who will do it cheaper.

Also, some rescues have access to cheaper spay/neuters. My local rescue was willing to get me their discount ($200, still not that cheap) if I adopted an unspeutered bunny from a local kill shelter. Even though I wasn't rescuing the bunny from them, they were willing to help with any rescue bun. And sometimes they will have vets who have discounted rates available to non-rescue buns as well. Definitely worth calling around.


----------



## Daenerys (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I think I am going to talk to the local humane society and see if they'll do my buns....


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 17, 2010)

That's steep :shock:
I paid 189 to have Evie spayed, and I'm in podunk North Bay, where speutering is expensive for buns.
$100-120 for the boys.

I think you should be able to get them done for 100-150, or even cheaper, seeing as how there are a lot more rabbit vets in the states.

Here is a link to vets in your area from our library:
NC Rabbit Savvy Vets


----------



## Daenerys (May 17, 2010)

Woo! Found a place thats $163.50. Now that I can do! *phew* Thanks so much for that vet list. Thats where I found this vet.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 17, 2010)

Our shelter does low-cost rabbit speuters for $100. All of mine were already fixed before I got them except Benjamin, whose neuter + bloodwork + meds was a grand total of around $250. We had it done at the vet school though, so he had the best neuter possible! What amazes me is that a low-cost cat speuter at the shelter is $30, and you can get it done for free if you can prove low income or the cat is an outdoor cat. Rabbits are so much more expensive!


----------



## Daenerys (May 18, 2010)

I'm a bit bummed the humane society wont do rabbits....might have to just get Genevieve spayed and wait on Basil getting neutered. Otherwise its too expensive right now.


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2010)

Are there any rabbit rescues near you? You might call and find out who their vet is. Chances are it's a vet who does a good number of rabbits, but also provides a good value.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 18, 2010)

:yeahthat: Plus you can be sure you're getting an experienced vet, so even if it's not cheaper than the other vets, it's a safer surgery.


----------



## Daenerys (May 18, 2010)

No rescues around here, I'm afraid. Tis a shame too cause if there was I'd ask about volunteering.


----------



## studiobird (May 18, 2010)

I thought australia was exxy! WOW>

I've been quoted between $120 and $250 for male or female desexing.


----------



## Haley (May 18, 2010)

Around here it's about $125-$150 for a spay and $75-$100 for a neuter, so I guess I'm lucky. For a while our humane society did spays for $75 but then stopped doing them. I was so bummed!

Just be sure your vet is rabbit savvy. There is a list in the library of questions to ask. Im so nervous with spays since they are more invasive; you want to get someone who does a lot of them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Daenerys (May 19, 2010)

I have another question related to spaying. 

My rabbit Genevieve is of an unknown age and breed (she's a "mutt bunny") so how do I tell if she is of age to be spayed? Should I just ask at the vet? I don't want to have to pay money for them to find out, though...


----------



## Myia09 (May 19, 2010)

I have posted this before..My spays over here are $83 and nueters $73..guess I am lucky!

If you have had her for 2-4 months she should be ready to spay. Most females/males dwarfs (Even mixes) become sexually mature earlier...Kinobe dropped his testicals at less than 3 months old. So if she is 4-6 months she is ready  

It is always good to say she was 6-8 weeks when you got her,as that is when most baby bunnies are sold.


----------



## Daenerys (May 19, 2010)

Well, thats what the pet store said. She was 6-8 weeks old when she came to the store, but she spent an entire month there before I got her. I only got her at the beginning of this month though, so I have only had her for like 2 weeks.


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

The New Jersey House Rabbit Society participate in a low cost spray/neuter program.

http://www.njhrs.com/spayneuter.htm


Perhaps you have something similar in NC?


----------



## Daenerys (May 20, 2010)

Great news! ^_^

Just found out that in Wake County (which includes Raleigh) I can get a VOUCHER from the local SPCA/HS (whatever it is) for a cat spay/neuter, which takes off money from the procedure, and use it at this one awesome vet in Raleigh for RABBITS. This brings their $300 price down to a reasonable $95/$110  Yay for the Wake County SPCA/HS!!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 22, 2010)

WOW! What a score! :shock:


----------



## Daenerys (May 23, 2010)

I know right? I am so glad I was able to find out about that! Its so much better than what I was going to have to pay.


----------



## LV426 (May 29, 2010)

I find it really sad that while rescues and humane society and even vets will promote spay and neuter they refuse to offer decent prices for such. 

I called a few vets around Seattle and was told it was $200 for a neuter and $300 for a spay for a rabbit. I then called the rabbit haven rescue in the area and asked her for a recommendation and she just sent me to her vet page that had the vets I had called. I told her they told me $200-300 and she said "yeah that's how much it costs, if you don't want to pay that then don't get a rabbit". 

Seriously? $200-300 for a rabbit to be neutered/spayed? How can you promote something that isn't even reasonable? Let's say some family picks up a bunny on the fly. They have this bunny they adore but suddenly baby bunny gets hormones they weren't expecting. So they find out that a neuter/spay can fix the problem but now their $20 pet store bunny just became a $320 pet store bunny. Most people aren't going to pay that. I know when I was a kid my parents wouldn't have paid that for my pet rabbit. 

Options are now, surrender bunny to the humane society or rabbit rescue (which are over crowded). Or dump bunny on the side of the road (which happens all the time). Or they never go near their rabbit, it sits in a cage neglected, with no one wanting anything to do with a grouchy grumpy hormonal bunny. 

Thankfully my local humane society will spay and neuter rabbits for $50-65. Of course the appts are 4 months out. So I called and made an appt before I even bought Hermes that way when he hits 4 months old he will be going in that weekend to get neutered. 

I just think that vets could really set decent prices for a procedure that will prevent unwanted animals down the line. Granted that spays are more invasive and more delicate but really common sense says people are more willing to do something good if it's not going to cost them a car payment.


----------



## BethM (May 30, 2010)

*LV426 wrote: *


> I find it really sad that while rescues and humane society and even vets will promote spay and neuter they refuse to offer decent prices for such.


If you live in a part of the country where the general cost of living is high, pet spay and neuters will be high, as well. The vets have to pay for their facilities, equipment, staff, etc., and it will cost them more in a more expensive area. Thus, they have to charge more for procedures to cover their overhead. Even if they want to, they can't do speuters at a loss for everyone.

Also, rabbits are still considered "exotics" by most vets. Because they require more specialized training, which costs the doctors more money, the fees to see rabbits will generally be higher.

Around here, speuters can range from $95 to $175, I think. The rescue I volunteer with gets a discount. We get the discount because of volume, and because we promote the vet we use. (They are the best vet around for rabbits, so we don't have any problem recommending them to anyone.) We still pay more than a speuter than our $55 adoption fee. (The only decent shelter around has a vet on staff, and charges $45 for their rabbit adoption fee.) We rely on donations and hay sales to cover the difference. Mostly, we do not offer our discount to individuals, but if someone really needs the help, we will take a rabbit in for speuter on our account. 

This makes adopting from us a great deal- The $20 pet store bunny is now costing $100+. Or you can adopt from us for $55, or the shelter for $45.


----------



## Kquigley (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello _Daenerys_, would you mind sharing what doctor took the Voucher for spaying a bunny? I live in Raleigh and am looking for an experienced rabbit vet, and one that is not too expensive -I need to get my 5 month old bunny spayed very soon but want to make sure that we use a vet who has worked with a lot of bunnys. any help is much appreciated!! Thanks very much, Kathy


----------



## pinkterrier (Jul 2, 2013)

If you get a chance, I would love to know this too. Thanks! :happybunny:




Kquigley said:


> Hello _Daenerys_, would you mind sharing what doctor took the Voucher for spaying a bunny? I live in Raleigh and am looking for an experienced rabbit vet, and one that is not too expensive -I need to get my 5 month old bunny spayed very soon but want to make sure that we use a vet who has worked with a lot of bunnys. any help is much appreciated!! Thanks very much, Kathy


----------

